# iPhoto, cant upload to facebook



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

I have uploaded many photos to facebook over the years and now I wanted to add another one. I highlighted the pic then went to Share and then Facebook and it asks if you want to share with everyone or only friends and I picked only friends. I should then be able to click Publish and off it would go. Well Publish is greyed out! I have not changed anything so I dont know why this would happen. I tried to upload other pix to see if they would work, and no, Publish remains greyed out.

Any ideas on how to fix this?

It is iPhoto 09, so it's older, and so is my computer so I cant update anything, or not that I am aware of.

Thanks,
Funkynassau


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Check Facebook account settings perhaps? If you were not properly logged in, you probably wouldn't be able to press publish.


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I can login to facebook no problem. I have keep myself logged in checked on their homepage so I just hit command 5 and I am there, so nothing has changed in that regard.

Been reading up and many people seem to have this problem, it comes out of the blue, unexpected.

Anyone else have an idea?

Thanks,
Funkynassau


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Apparently this is not an uncommon occurrence. See:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4028242?start=0&tstart=0

Let us know if either of the solutions work.


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I went thru all of it and checked all the stuff on fb and iPhoto is there along with the other things I use and they all work except for iPhoto! I dont have another account with fb nor have I changed my password. It says I havent used iPhoto on fb in over 6 months, which is wrong as I used it in October....

I did put a photo on my desktop and used the fb + Add Photo button and it did work, but the photo doesnt show up in my timeline like it would do with iPhoto. So it's partially resolved but not properly.

Something has changed, I wondered if fb has done something? I know I didnt change anything as it all worked together so well. Until now.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

This hasn't worked for me for a couple of years now, always just comes back saying there was a problem logging in. Never cared enough to fight with it to try and get it working again. iPhoto, while never great, has really gone downhill. Apple just doesn't seem to care about their apps very much any longer. Some of the worst UI/UX experiences on the Mac platform are with Apple's own applications. Like now when you want to "share" via email you can only do so in a pop-in page within the actual iPhoto application. Really? Who's bright idea was that one? And BTW if you use a different default application that Apple's Mail.app it won't work at all. 

Yep, great work Apple. Keep it up.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I have a keep-up-to-date with family use/tolerate/hate for FB, and their often made changes to my account that drives me crazy.

I'm assuming that you don't have the old 'Facebook Exporter for iPhoto' plugin installed, which can goof up uploading and it seems isn't supported any more, and that you're logging into your FB account via the iPhoto window, if so maybe the suggestions in this discussion will help. They had the same problem but got it fixed in 'security' for their device:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4028242?start=0&tstart=0

Maybe???


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I havent changed a thing on fb or iPhoto, all had worked together happily til the other day. I looked in the security stuff and all seems fine there.

I found if I go to my timeline on fb and click Photos above where you type a comment, I can then take a photo from the desktop and upload it that way. I think that's how a PC user would have to do it. That does work, but I cant figure out why iPhoto has given up the ghost. I've done a lot of reading about this and it's a known problem, but the WHY remains as does the HOW TO FIX IT. So for now I'll do the upload thru fb from my desktop.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

An admitted shot in the dark and assumes (perhaps erroneously) that Faceplant has not done something at their end.

Was reading elsewhere that Apple had remotely disabled Java plug-ins on some computers, via a Windowesque back door. Perhaps yours was one of those computers and this operation requires Java.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Just tried it now (latest iPhoto, latest OS X, etc) ... worked perfectly as it always has.

The only suggestion I can make is to try checking ... or deleting and re-adding ... your FB credentials in iPhoto's preferences. I remember mine stopped working one day and I was utterly mystified ... until I remembered that I had changed my password earlier that week on FB ... D'OH! Deleting my FB credentials on iPhoto and re-adding them fixed the issue of course ...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Gerk said:


> Like now when you want to "share" via email you can only do so in a pop-in page within the actual iPhoto application. Really?


Like, not really.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Like, not really.


Have you tried this in iPhoto '11? Doesn't seem like it ...


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

Apple - iPhoto - New full-screen views, emailing photos, and more.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Gerk said:


> Have you tried this in iPhoto '11? Doesn't seem like it ...


Yes, on several dozen machines.

iPhoto > Preferences > General > Email photos using...

Works well with Mac Mail and Outlook, in my experience.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Where are these "FB credentials in iPhoto's preferences" located?

No sign of anything like that in mine, and my iPhoto to FB uploading works fine and I've never set up anything extra in FB either.




chas_m said:


> Just tried it now (latest iPhoto, latest OS X, etc) ... worked perfectly as it always has.
> 
> The only suggestion I can make is to try checking ... or deleting and re-adding ... your FB credentials in iPhoto's preferences. I remember mine stopped working one day and I was utterly mystified ... until I remembered that I had changed my password earlier that week on FB ... D'OH! Deleting my FB credentials on iPhoto and re-adding them fixed the issue of course ...


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok I stand corrected. So it defaults to emailing in iPhoto. 

So let's recap just to clarify their excellent user experience approach here ... To change how you "share" a photo you can't find it in the Sharing pane of the preferences, but within the General pane. It doesn't change my opinion of iPhoto, it's still a horrible interface and fits into most of the other horrible Apple interface decisions made by Apple these days. 

Like the full screen mode that, when using multiple monitors, turns all of your other desktop real estate into a pretty, but useless, patterned background. Probably should be named "One Screen" instead. Well thought out Apple. Might work for some users, but for other users is about as useless as it gets. Or the application entitled "Preview" that actually writes changes made to an image to your hard disk immediately and without even asking if it's something you want to save. Maybe they should change the name of it it "Overwrite" ... then there is iTunes, the app that you need to use to manage your Apple branded portable devices, it should probably be called "ThisAppDoesTooMuchAndDoesn'tDoAnyOfItWell"


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Where are these "FB credentials in iPhoto's preferences" located?
> 
> No sign of anything like that in mine, and my iPhoto to FB uploading works fine and I've never set up anything extra in FB either.


iPhoto '09 or iPhoto '11?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

About iPhoto says: 

iPhoto '11
version 9.2.3 (629.52)

Running OS X 10.6.8


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

pm-r said:


> About iPhoto says:
> 
> iPhoto '11
> version 9.2.3 (629.52)
> ...


Can't confirm about 9.2.3 (I'm on iPhoto '11 9.4.2 on ML at the moment), I will boot a SL VM later and see, but, in mine it's under iPhoto > Preferences > Accounts.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't have any FaceBook account shown there, but it all works for me:

Edit: I just noticed if I click the "+" there's a Facebook option to select it which I've never done obviously, and I don't know why I'd have to or what else it does.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

pm-r said:


> I don't have any FaceBook account shown there, but it all works for me:
> 
> Edit: I just noticed if I click the "+" there's a Facebook option to select it which I've never done obviously, and I don't know why I'd have to or what else it does.


Did you use to upload to Facebook using iPhoto '09 previously? (I never did because I did not like the implementation.)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> Did you use to upload to Facebook using iPhoto '09 previously? (I never did because I did not like the implementation.)



I think I probably might have. But actually I do very little photo uploading to facebook. Maybe six - ten photos max. I'm not exactly a big uploader.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

pm-r said:


> I think I probably might have. But actually I do very little photo uploading to facebook. Maybe six - ten photos max. I'm not exactly a big uploader.


My guess, your iPhoto is still autohorised from iPhoto '09. When you needed to authenticate for that version, it took you to a web popup inside iPhoto to login and authenticate:










If you go to Account Settings > Apps in Facebook, you can probably confirm this by seeing if there is an iPhoto App. You can always remove it, and then add your Facebook account to Accounts via the new methodology in iPhoto (if you desired!?).


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> My guess, your iPhoto is still autohorised from iPhoto '09. When you needed to authenticate for that version, it took you to a web popup inside iPhoto to login and authenticate:
> ... ...
> If you go to Account Settings > Apps in Facebook, you can probably confirm this by seeing if there is an iPhoto App. You can always remove it, and then add your Facebook account to Accounts via the new methodology in iPhoto (if you desired!?).


It could very well be the case, and yup, iPhoto is shown there, but I think I'll just leave it as is. If it ain't broke... 

Thanks for the advice and help.


----------

